# UGBB Powerlifting Rankings



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2016)

If you are a competitor please send me a PM with the following info (format correctly so I can just c&p).

Handle. 
Weight class, 
division (such as open, masters etc...) 
raw w/wraps or raw no wraps  (this includes with sleeves) or equipped single or equipped multi 
Total. Squat. Bench. Dead


***** OFFICIAL RANKINGS *****

*198 Open Single Ply *

Snake 1,645, 660, 365, 620

*198 Open Raw Classic*

Kittensandkilos 1,350, 480, 325, 545

*220 Open Raw Classic*

Beedeezy 1107, 407, 248, 451


*220 Open Raw Modern*

Kittensandkilos 1564 611, 402, 551

Milo 1435, 535, 350, 550


*220 Open Single Ply *

Snake 1,680, 670, 380, 630

*220 Masters (45-49) Raw Classic*

Snake 1,420, 480, 350, 590

*242 Masters Raw w/ Wraps*

Steelers4Life 1515, 520, 425, 580

*242 Open Raw Classic*

Ecksrated 1680, 600, 500, 580 

Kittensandkilos 1504, 524, 352, 628

LeanHerm 1435, 480, 355, 600

*242 Open Raw w/ Wraps *

Ecksrated 1835, 705, 530, 600

ToolSteel 1780, 650, 446, 683

CardinalJacked 1752, 711, 358, 683

Ecksrated 1750, 645, 505, 600

ToolSteel 1675, 640, 395, 640

kittensandkilos 1630 total 617, 380, 633

Kittensandkilos 1571 590,375,696

CardinalJacked 1376, 523, 297, 556


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2016)

Updated this morning with tool and Cardinals results


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2016)

BEEDEEZY joined the club this weekend


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2016)

Added Milo's results from his first meet a few weeks ago.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 3, 2017)

Updated for new guy Kittensandkilos.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2017)

Bump for kittensandkilos totaled 1504 at 242 sleeves


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2017)

Bump for ecks. Currently the strongest total on the board.  Top spots in 242 both sleeves and wraps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2018)

Kittens and kilos posted a new total. Quite a jump for him too.  1571 to 1630


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 4, 2018)

Congrats to all the competitors, great seeing the huge numbers everyone is posting up!


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 5, 2018)

1405 @ 252 for me. Not really new, but my most recent anyhow.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2018)

Holy shit balls. Monster total by Cardinal this weekend.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 18, 2018)

daaaaamn!  great job CJ!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 18, 2018)

I saw the videos cj is on fire. Awesome work cj.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 18, 2018)

Wow, heck of a job CJ! Congrats!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 19, 2018)

CJ wrecked shit! Bright future for him!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 19, 2018)

I don’t know who that is but damn that is a great showing.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 19, 2018)

Well ****. Time for another gram run.


----------



## Jin (Nov 19, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t know who that is but damn that is a great showing.



CJ is like in high school or something. He started wrapping Toolsteels knees up and then stole all his power.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> CJ is like in high school or something. He started wrapping Toolsteels knees up and then stole all his power.



This pretty much sums things up.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> CJ is like in high school or something. He started wrapping Toolsteels knees up and then stole all his power.


Well now I want to start wrapping CJ's knees!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 19, 2018)

Friggin troof


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2018)

Updated for K&K recent meet in 220 w/wraps.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2018)

That's a hell of a jump from his last total. Dude has so many years ahead of him too.


----------

